# Ondas de calor provocaram 1.259 mortos em Portugal em 2006



## Rog (12 Abr 2007 às 11:25)

As cinco ondas de calor registadas em 2006 provocaram 1.259 mortos em Portugal, a maioria dos quais pessoas com mais de 75 anos, anunciou hoje a Direcção-Geral de Saúde. 
De acordo com o relatório de avaliação do Plano de Contingência para as Ondas de Calor 2006, o Verão desse ano foi o quinto mais quente em Portugal desde 1931.

Entre 24 de Maio e 09 de Setembro, foram registadas cinco ondas de calor, das quais a registada entre 07 e 18 de Julho foi já considerada como a mais significativa observada em Portugal para o mês de Julho, desde 1941.

Esta onda de calor atingiu quase todo o território e na região do Alentejo durou 11 dias.

De acordo com a DGS, as ondas de calor não resultaram num «acréscimo estatisticamente significativo» da procura de cuidados de saúde nem serviços de urgência.

Contudo, registaram-se mais 28.893 episódios de urgência (mais 12,5 por cento) nestes cinco períodos.

Dados de 67 conservatórias do Registo Civil apontam para mais 1.123 óbitos para a população em geral, dos quais 898 com idades iguais ou superiores a 75 anos para o período entre 07 e 17 de Julho.

No período de 04 a 13 de Agosto, registaram-se mais 136 óbitos para a população em geral, dos quais 118 em pessoas com 75 ou mais anos de idade.

Diário Digital / Lusa 

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=271083


----------



## mocha (12 Abr 2007 às 11:55)

*Saúde: 2006 foi o 5.º ano mais quente em portugal desde 1931
Calor fez 1259 mortos*

As ondas de calor registadas no ano passado em Portugal provocaram 1259 mortes, revela o relatório do Plano de Contingência para as Ondas de Calor de 2006, apresentado ontem pela Direcção-Geral de Saúde (DGS).
Em 2006 verificaram-se cinco ondas de calor, entre 24 de Maio e 9 de Setembro. Os dois períodos mais críticos foram entre 7 e de 17 de Julho, quando se registou um acréscimo de 1123 mortes, e entre 4 e 13 de Agosto, com um acréscimo de 136 mortes, comparativamente com períodos anteriores e com a mesma duração. Mais de 80% dos mortos eram idosos com mais de 75 anos. No entanto, as ondas de calor não resultaram num “acréscimo estatisticamente significativo” da procura dos serviços de urgência, tendo-se registado mais 28 893 episódios nos cinco períodos.

Os óbitos directamente relacionados com o calor não ultrapassam a meia dúzia por ano, explicou Mário Carreira, da Unidade de Emergência de Saúde Pública da DGS. “O calor, em geral, não mata directamente, mas actua como descompensação e em sequência de doenças crónicas. Por isso estas são mortes associadas ao excesso de calor.” O mesmo responsável indicou que os impactos de uma onda de calor estão relacionados com o Inverno anterior: quando os Invernos são suaves, sem gripes, muitas pessoas não morrem “mas chegam ao Verão susceptíveis”, acabando por falecer nessa altura. 

Uma das novidades para o Plano de Contingência deste ano é a monitorização do eventual aumento de procura de ambulâncias do INEM. A responsabilidade da acção passa a ser assumida pelas administrações regionais de saúde, que terão em conta as condições atmosféricas e a população. Serão as autoridades locais de saúde a indicar à DGS que nível de alerta pretendem para cada dia. “Está claramente provado que as ondas de calor têm impacto sobre a saúde e a mortalidade”, indicou José Robalo, subdirector-geral da Saúde. 

ONDE SE PODE ABRIGAR DA ONDA DE CALOR

Museus, cinemas, centros comunitários, igrejas, bibliotecas e centros comerciais servirão de abrigo contra as temperaturas muito elevadas e a sua localização deve ser conhecida pela população até ao final deste mês, segundo o plano para as ondas de calor. De acordo com o Plano de Contingência para 2007 os grupos de trabalho regionais (de cada Administração Regional de Saúde) têm de apresentar, até ao final deste mês, os seus planos de contingência. Estes planos regionais devem prever “um conjunto de medidas gerais”, entre as quais a identificação de abrigos climatizados, como museus, cinemas, centros comunitários, bibliotecas e centros comerciais. A localização destes abrigos deve ser transmitida à população e aos profissionais de saúde. Vários hospitais e centros de saúde funcionam sem sistemas de climatização, o que dificulta o combate dos efeitos das ondas de calor, denunciou José Robalo, sem especificar se a quantidade de instituições sem climatização é significativa.

O QUE É O PLANO DE CONTINGÊNCIA

Alertas

O Plano de Contingência estará activado entre 15 de Maio e 30 de Setembro e prevê três níveis de alerta: verde, amarelo (temperaturas podem provocar efeitos na saúde) e vermelho (podem trazer graves problemas)

Medidas

No alerta amarelo é divulgada informação à população e reforçada a resposta nas unidades de saúde; no vermelho há ainda o transporte para abrigos e o acompanhamento de grupos mais vulneráveis (crianças e idosos)

Estudo

A DGS está a estudar quais os primeiros sinais e sintomas revelados pelos idosos que residem em lares em situações de ondas de calor, de forma a que haja vigilância e se criem mecanismos de actuação. 


Edgar Nascimento, Correio da Manhã


----------



## rossby (13 Abr 2007 às 01:41)

Impressionante !  

Vamos ver o que vai acontecer este ano:

http://www.onsa.pt/conteu/proj_icaro_organica.html


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2007 às 10:56)

Este ano tem é de equipar a protecção civil com canoas barcos botes tudo o que possa flutuar


----------

